# Venerable dreadnoughts loadout suggestions.



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dear Heretics, looking for suggestions/validation of ideas for ven dread loadout, due to it's great ballistics skill, I want to really use it as a dedicated fire support unit so was thinking of either a) dual twin auto cannons to shred infantry and put the hurt on light armour or b) twin Las cannon and twin auto cannon, for heavy anti armour punch and a little of the option a) on the side. As always input appreciated xoxox


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'd favor the autocannon option most of the time (for those whose Codex still supports it), but the twin lascannon can help a LOT when facing heavy armour as even a meltagun will bounce off a T8 vehicle half the time. So it really depends on what the rest of your list looks like.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks, I was planning a dread heavy list, and was going to use the venerable to support a spearhead detachment with x2 mortis dreads with las cannons and a dev squad with forgeworld plasma cannons because they look cool, but I'm leaning toward the rifle dread load out, probably best to give it a specific role and stick to it


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind if you're going heavy on the Dreads, horde armies are very much a thing in this edition (I blame the absence of the Flamer template). The usual dreadnought setups suck at dealing with tons of low-point models.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Kit bash it into a Chaplain dread for character games.


----------

